# popper gun stands



## Debthomas (Nov 11, 2004)

I bought several popper gun stands last year from a dog training company. They had black rubber stuck on the inside where it tightens over the barrel of the gun. by the end of the weekend all the rubber had fallen off. Now I have to fighure out how to repair but in the mean time am looking to buy 2 more. any suggestions.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Pull the roll of duck tape out of your truck. At the spot the gun will have the holder clamp onto it wrap the duck tape around it a few times, sticky side out. Then go around once sticky side down. Pop it into the stand and tighten as normal. The tape will protect the popper gun and slide off when you loosen the clamp when your done.


----------

